# TIG Table from Scrap



## CalgaryPT (Mar 20, 2020)

I'm 6'- 2" so I made my welding / shop bench taller than most when I built it 25 years ago. Only problem is that as I get older my hands aren't as steady. I use MIG almost exclusively now even though TIG is my favourite. Whenever I watch TIG experts, they usually seem to be sitting down to weld. So I thought I'd build a temporary TIG table I can set up as needed. I wanted to be able to sit at it comfortably, and put it away as needed. I also wanted to spend zero dollars on it.

This is what I came up with. I had a leftover hunk of 1/4" A516-70 plate that is about 16" x 33". Lots of mill scale on it I will blast off at Consolidated Compressor at a future date. I fabricated a T brace with 3/4" lips on it and a strong magnet attached to the center. The T brace is welded to a piece of 1.5" tubing that sleeves around a scaffold jack. This allows me to adjust it. The magnet grips the plate and the bent lips prevent lateral movement. When the weather improves I'll cut some plywood for the scaffold base and either attach rubber to the underside or non-slip paint.

Originally I was going to hinge it to my table but backed away from that idea. Instead I attached a simple piece of angle iron to prevent it from crashing on my foot if I jar it. I like the height as I can either use my shop stool or wheel the desk chair I have at my electronics test bench over to TIG. Only downside to the whole setup is that the plate is pretty heavy and I'm not 20 years old anymore.

Looking forward to getting some TIG skills back. I have lots of time to practice these days


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 21, 2020)

I like it!  very nice idea!


----------



## John Conroy (Mar 22, 2020)

Nice work, I need to do something like that. I doubt it will make my tig welding any better but it's worth a try.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 22, 2020)

I am pretty shocked John. It's only been a couple of days and I have burned a lot of TIG rod, but I am seeing a difference. Nothing that I want to share yet, but a big difference using the table. I guess there was a reason all the pros seem to sit down (duh). I wish I'd done this sooner. Now I just wheel up my desk chair and really enjoy it more than ever.

I'll never be great, but I know I'll get better now that I can relax while I practice. That alone will make me practice more. It's sure nice to be able to rest my hands on it and focus on the puddle instead of balancing and positioning all the time. Pretty cheap project too it you got the scrap. If I had to do it again I'd opt for 3/16" plate, as it would be lighter. Having said that, the 1/4" is sinking a lot more heat because I am sitting there for hours now that I am relaxed.

After about an hour sitting down to TIG I noticed improvement in my technique. I'd still be laughed at in a pro shop, but I like how I am progressing.


----------



## John Conroy (Mar 22, 2020)

You've got some serious welders there. I don't have enough power in my shop to run anything that big.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 22, 2020)

Yeah, but they are older models, which I like. Miller 252 and Miller Sycrowave 200. 

I know the newer multiprocess machines are all the rage, but I was never in the cool kid gang anyways


----------



## Tom O (Mar 22, 2020)

Transformer machines weld all day long but it makes you wonder about the difference when you watch the YouTube videos when they use inverters. I’d like to get pulse for mine.
This is a 351 that runs on 220.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 22, 2020)

Nice—yours is even older than mine, and more powerful. I don't have a cooler for mine either.

Around the time I bought my Syncowave 200 inverters were still new. I know there were lots of issues with mother boards breaking down, so i stayed away from them. But from what I understand they are pretty spectacular now. Amazing to think that you can do 4 operations from a single machine.

I do have pulse on mine but don't use it. I find it make me a little queasy with all that flashing back and forth. After about 5 mins I have to stop. Maybe I need to use it more to get used to it. But I can weld down to 18 gauge w/o it, and that meets my needs.


----------



## Tom O (Mar 22, 2020)

Thanks the cart was the first project as is tradition but I would like pulse for when the need arises I also have the controls that strap to the torch if you need to borrow one.
I’ve been watching these pulse add ones at https://jattus.com/shop/tig-perfect


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 22, 2020)

Your cart looks great. The big bench in my pic was my second project. The welds look like the Tin Man threw up on it. Really bad. But I never fixed them as I get better cause I kind of smile whenever I look at them and think everyone has to start somewhere.


----------



## Tom O (Mar 22, 2020)

Ha! Same with mine starting out, even trying to feed the filler is a pain that I still struggle with but with this virus / home bound thing it will be a good time to practice a little more lines of beads.


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 22, 2020)

+1 on the cart!  I'm going to give away my first cart - not enough room in my shop these days!

I have a venerable Millermatic 250:






I'd love an inverter to save space, but that thing just won't quit!  The cooling fan has only come on once in 20 years!


----------



## Bofobo (Mar 22, 2020)

At least $2 on power and consumables but close enough to $0


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 22, 2020)

There may have been a few coffees involved too. But I consider that prescription medicine.


----------



## Bofobo (Mar 23, 2020)

CalgaryPT said:


> There may have been a few coffees involved too. But I consider that prescription medicine.


Caffeine Over head lol


----------



## Tom Kitta (Mar 23, 2020)

Just reminded me I need to make a TIG torch holder from some scrap laying around.

Also if anyone wants a large dolly for a huge welder I accidentally got one like year ago on auction - its well over 50 lbs and has 4 HD casters - you can get it for what I paid for it - $20 - its outside.


----------

